# Glen Golf Club, North Berwick, Monday 26th October.



## DelB (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone fancy a wee trip down to the above? I'm thinking about heading down there next monday morning, work permitting, as the weather forecast (so far!) is looking pretty decent for the time of year.
Their winter green fee rate is now on too, so 18 holes costs only Â£20!


----------



## thecraw (Oct 21, 2009)

Thats a shame del, I could probably have done the 28th or 29th but 26th is sadly a no no.

Never played the Glen and do fancy it.

Possibly another time.


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 21, 2009)

I might be interested Derek if I can get the day off. I'll check tomorrow.

Cheers

J


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Would like to go guys but no chance of a day off nooo.


----------



## DelB (Oct 22, 2009)

Thats a shame del, I could probably have done the 28th or 29th but 26th is sadly a no no.

Never played the Glen and do fancy it.

Possibly another time.
		
Click to expand...

Crawford, I could probably do either of those dates too, to be honest. Weather forecast for the 29th is looking very slightly better than the 28th, at this stage.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 22, 2009)

Del do you fancy a game at my place i've got 9.28 it just thursdays are no good for me travelling just now, its Â£14 and in good nick ,J_f and Crawford are welcome as well,if not its no probs.


----------



## DelB (Oct 22, 2009)

Is that 9.28 on the Monday or the Thursday, Steve?


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 22, 2009)

Its thursday mate am working monday and have to pick the kids up at 3 this week or i could have made it


----------



## DelB (Oct 22, 2009)

Perfect!

As things stand, that suits me fine.

Thanks for the invite mate.


----------



## chrisbrown512009 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey,everybody,I got good news that this tommy tank is banned as well.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Nov 17, 2009)

SPAM


----------



## tommy12 (Dec 30, 2009)

played there and its a cracking course, we travelled from ashington in the north east to play it


----------

